# I wish I lived in Medieval times



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

I love stuff like Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones. I think I would love living in a time like that is much rawer and more driven by emotions and instinct. This might sound messed up but I like violence and fighting with other guys. I thrive in that kind of vicious and emotional environment. I like simple concepts like loyalty to family and tribe. I would feel so much more alive in that kind of environment. I would choose sword fighting and simple pleasures over this modern life of constant stress and worry any day of the week.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

I.. would not. Because I'm a girl, and there was nothing but sexism and rape in those times. Nothx.

Not to mention no medicine & tons of diseases and dying from the most simple injuries.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I can understand the desire to feel 'alive', but it would probably only be exciting for a couple of days. Then the constant struggle for survival would start to wear you down. Anyway, you'd most likely be a peasant working in the fields, not a knight, who would be part of the upper classes. Sorry for my 'ants at a picnic' response. :teeth


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Col said:


> I.. would not. Because I'm a girl, and there was nothing but sexism and rape in those times. Nothx.
> 
> Not to mention no medicine & tons of diseases and dying from the most simple injuries.


You could be my queen!


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I can understand the desire to feel 'alive', but it would probably only be exciting for a couple of days. Then the constant struggle for survival would start to wear you down. Anyway, you'd most likely be a peasant working in the fields, not a knight, who would be part of the upper classes. Sorry for my 'ants at a picnic' response. :teeth


I'm talking about being a knight though.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

No running water, fleas everywhere, people stunk, lack of medical knowledge, and the constant threat of someone trying to jack you.

Sounds fun


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.medievality.com/torture.html

... Pfff, nothing to worry about compared to today.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

kanra said:


> http://www.medievality.com/torture.html
> 
> ... Pfff, nothing to worry about compared to today.


Stop ruining my fantasy


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> No running water, fleas everywhere, people stunk, lack of medical knowledge, and the constant threat of someone trying to jack you.
> 
> Sounds fun


Yes, there are many downsides of living in medieval times that books and movies rarely bother to mention.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Didn't the plague hit during that time?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I would have been burned at the stake for heresy pretty much immediately. That's if I managed to survive childhood at all, since I was rather dependent upon modern medicine to get through it as it is..... and I'm blind as a bat, so my career choices would have been limited to begger or prostitute. Woo, syphilis.

Yep. Definitely would not have survived long.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I would have loved to participate in "witch hunts" and capture one for my own sexual satisfaction. :evil


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Didn't the plague hit during that time?


:lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would rather live past the age of 30 :b


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I doubt you'd be fighting and having adventurous swordplay etc. Most likely you'd toil on a farm every day except Sunday until you were 30 or 40 and then die of some disease. 90% or so were farmers.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Theres a reason they call it the dark ages.


Yeah, because there was no real recorded history and information was suppressed or completely destroyed so it was an information darkness. It has nothing to do with the warfare. In fact, most wars had far less bloodshed than movies would make you believe. An army of 20 000 soldiers may leave the battlefield defeated with only 1000 dead. Army's were usually routed, not slain.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Yeah, because there was no real recorded history and information was suppressed or completely destroyed so it was an information darkness. It has nothing to do with the warfare. In fact, most wars had far less bloodshed than movies would make you believe. An army of 20 000 soldiers may leave the battlefield defeated with only 1000 dead. Army's were usually routed, not slain.


Not to mention the intellectual "darkness" where humanity lost all of the scientific advancements of earlier ages.... some of which we've never recovered. *sigh*


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

Medieval times were harsh, but I can understand the appeal. The socially anxious people of the time had it easier to just leave society if they wanted to. Living as a vagabond, hunter or even a monk sounds nice to me. The dying early part does suck though.


----------



## eroscristina (Apr 20, 2012)

I would probably choose a different time period to live in but I do see the appeal in living a simple life where family, honor, religion actually meant something.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

kennyc said:


> I love stuff like Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones. I think I would love living in a time like that is much rawer and more driven by emotions and instinct. This might sound messed up but I like violence and fighting with other guys. I thrive in that kind of vicious and emotional environment. I like simple concepts like loyalty to family and tribe. I would feel so much more alive in that kind of environment. I would choose sword fighting and simple pleasures over this modern life of constant stress and worry any day of the week.


so i see iam not the only person standing on the couch slashing and thrusting a mighty broomstick in the air when game of thrones / spartacus is on the television screen. :yes


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

khal drogo awakened something inside of me. f*** college. i want to be a dorthraki horde horse lord. well unleast until the swat team gets called in.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I can see the appeal too.

It's not my preferred "grass is greener" period to have lived, but I'd get more out of it than the modern era. Anything pre-industrial revolution sounds good.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> khal drogo awakened something inside of me. f*** college. i want to be a dorthraki horde horse lord. well unleast until the swat team gets called in.


If you were half the country closer, I would buy you a drink for this post. :love


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I would *slaughterrr*


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

Medieval life was very harsh and the life expectancy was quite low, either due to being killed, natural causes, illness, etc. There's a lot more to it then what most people know


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

squidlette said:


> Not to mention the intellectual "darkness" where humanity lost all of the scientific advancements of earlier ages.... some of which we've never recovered. *sigh*


I kind of meant that but didn't word it very clearly.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Have fun fighting to death if you don't die from the plaque first. Also having your teeth fall out/malnutrition/ starving. You know. "Cool" stuff.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Col said:


> I.. would not. Because I'm a girl, and there was nothing but sexism and rape in those times. Nothx.
> 
> Not to mention no medicine & tons of diseases and dying from the most simple injuries.


This. I've been watching and reading Game of Thrones, and I'm a huge fan, but the sexism and violence and everything repulses me.



kanra said:


> http://www.medievality.com/torture.html
> 
> ... Pfff, nothing to worry about compared to today.


Oh! I see the explanation of the rat torture. I was really confused in the Game of Thrones episode this week what they were doing with the rats. :blank


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

You would die a young boy in medieval times, trust me.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

kennyc said:


> Stop ruining my fantasy


yeah people on here tend to do that alot.



MetalRacer said:


> I would have loved to participate in "witch hunts" and capture one for my own sexual satisfaction. :evil


but you do know she wouldnt have really been a witch right? just some clueless random with no idea what was going on.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

you really don't wish you lived in Medieval times, its a cute idea for the first couple of days but boy was it rough back then.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


> This. I've been watching and reading Game of Thrones, and I'm a huge fan, but the sexism and violence and everything repulses me.
> 
> Oh! I see the explanation of the rat torture. I was really confused in the Game of Thrones episode this week what they were doing with the rats. :blank


So was my mom when she saw it and I had to explain it than she was just grossed out.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

squidlette said:


> If you were half the country closer, I would buy you a drink for this post. :love


ooooh is this a possible dorthraki horde queen i see rising to power? baby ill make the perfect life for you as my queen. we will have sex all day, pillage & plunder villages and kingdoms then have sex again. we will clash against op's mighty order of royal knights and behead them and give there heads to our 34 kids to kick around in the field like soccer balls. ill sacrifice a goat plus 1 slave every week in your honor and splash you in there blood.....then have sex again.:yes


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

No-one here actually knows what it was like to live back then. Some historians say that it was nowhere near as violent as what films, history books, folklore proclaim. People actually worked far less back then too according to some (it wasn't until the industrial revolution when long, grueling hours began). 

Probably depends where you lived as well. Certainly being stuck in some overcrowded city, with no sewerage and the plague ripping through would have been misery.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Do what I do and write stories set in that era instead


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ooooh is this a possible dorthraki horde queen i see rising to power? baby ill make the perfect life for you as my queen. we will have sex all day, pillage & plunder villages and kingdoms then have sex again. we will clash against op's mighty order of royal knights and behead them and give there heads to our 34 kids to kick around in the field like soccer balls. ill sacrifice a goat plus 1 slave every week in your honor and splash you in there blood.....then have sex again.:yes


Definitely not bloodthirsty enough for all that.... I just appreciate the heck out of a good nerd.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

squidlette said:


> Definitely not bloodthirsty enough for all that.... I just appreciate the heck out of a good nerd.


oh... it may have seem i have gone a tad bit how they say.."over the board" with my medieval fantasy.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> oh... it may have seem i have gone a tad bit how they say.."over the board" with my medieval fantasy.


Sounds like you would have liked to be a Mongolian warlord.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> oh... it may have seem i have gone a tad bit how they say.."over the board" with my medieval fantasy.


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

For those who like 'Game of Thrones' and 'Spartacus' , welcome to the 'Star Wars' of medieval action....


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Spartacus ain't medieval. But regardless, the only thing really medieval about Game of Thrones is the furniture.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

kennyc said:


> I love stuff like Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones. I think I would love living in a time like that is much rawer and more driven by emotions and instinct. This might sound messed up but I like violence and fighting with other guys. I thrive in that kind of vicious and emotional environment. I like simple concepts like loyalty to family and tribe. I would feel so much more alive in that kind of environment. I would choose sword fighting and simple pleasures over this modern life of constant stress and worry any day of the week.


Heh, would you like that violence if you were part of a barely equipped peasant levy where, if you managed to survive being an arrow shield, you could then expect to be ridden down by the opposing armies heavy cavalry charge? I appreciate the fantasy, but I hope you realize how silly it would be to want to go back to a time when human rights and medicine were nonexistent, and where access to education and economic opportunity were barely existent.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I think more accurately you would like to live in an idealized Medieval fantasy, and I see nothing wrong with that as long as you can accept that is not going to happen. 
You can try to have some elements of it in your life, though, as a hobby (or maybe even try your hand at lucid dreaming!) or maybe even a job. Whatever makes you smile I say.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

kennyc, you can always go cruise the renfests with me, should you ever find yourself in the states. Scottish accent at the renfest? You'd be drowwwwwwning in women.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I would've thought with some of the SA demographics that kennyc would be getting at least _some_ light-hearted responses along with him on his nice fantasy instead of trying to rain on his parade with the "um.... no" types of responses.

I'll supply you with the boiling oil that is necessary to combat these peasants, kenny!



Wingclipped said:


> I understand your interest in medieval times. It's always been one of the most fascinating time periods to me. I guess whether I wanted to actually live it or not would depend on what country, and what social status I held.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

squidlette said:


> kennyc, you can always go cruise the renfests with me, should you ever find yourself in the states. Scottish accent at the renfest? You'd be drowwwwwwning in women.


I loled, cause it's true. Scottish accent=catnip for women here.

I understand your interest in medieval times. It's always been one of the most fascinating time periods to me. I guess whether I wanted to actually live it or not would depend on what country, and what social status I held.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Being a fan of LOTR and Game of Thrones and Dragon Age: Origins and all those kinds of things, I totally get where you're coming from.

The problem is, the chances of doing anything you see in the movies/games are slim - you'd likely be a peasant and your life would be dreadful. If you were lucky enough to be born into nobility, then you could still die quite easily - from disease, in a sword fight, etc. I'd be dead pretty quick since my vision isn't very good without contacts. 

On the other hand, things such as honor, loyalty, and respect...we could use more of that in modern times.

But again, most peasants didn't exactly have honor, just like most people in today's world don't - so I guess it's really not all that different.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> Heh, would you like that violence if you were part of a barely equipped peasant levy where, if you managed to survive being an arrow shield, you could then expect to be ridden down by the opposing armies heavy cavalry charge? I appreciate the fantasy, but I hope you realize how silly it would be to want to go back to a time when human rights and medicine were nonexistent, and where access to education and economic opportunity were barely existent.


Most of what you said applies to most of the modern world (probably more so than back then).


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm really glad I don't live in Medieval times especially as a female. Chances are I'd be a peasant which would be really ****ty. And being a noble wouldn't be much better because I might be forced into a marriage with a psychopath. I'd also have to spend my life popping out babies.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kennyc said:


> I love stuff like Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones. I think I would love living in a time like that is much rawer and more driven by emotions and instinct. This might sound messed up but I like violence and fighting with other guys. I thrive in that kind of vicious and emotional environment. I like simple concepts like loyalty to family and tribe. I would feel so much more alive in that kind of environment. I would choose sword fighting and simple pleasures over this modern life of constant stress and worry any day of the week.


You mean you wish you were in the nobility of that time. 99% chance you wind up in the peasant class and then life would be nasty, brutish and short.


----------

